# Black Friday game purchases



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I already picked up Need for Speed Hot Pursuit ($35 shipped) and Fable III ($39 shipped).

I'm dying to get Call of Duty Black Ops. Has anyone seen a deal yet?


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Anybody finding that BlackFriday is just an excuse for retailers to pretend to put items on sale? Almost impossible to find a good quality TV that is not 720p, and large for a decent 'Black Friday Sale Price'


----------

